# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  Electrical earthing - swimming pool DB

## Jacques K

I need some assistance with the following please - my swimming pool DB is fed from the house DB via 2x core + E surfix cable.  I have an E/L tester which shows that the plug polarity is correct, however when testing the E/L there is almost zero reading on the analog dial.  I have tested the E/L unit in the house DB by testing a plug circuit, all ok.  Could it be that the distance between the 2-DB's is to far?

You comments/advice welcomed.

Jacques K

----------


## AndyD

The device you're using test isn't good. It's highly unlikely that distance from the DB is the problem.

Why are you trying to test the pool?

----------

Jacques K (03-Dec-19)

----------


## Jacques K

Thank you for your reply AndyD.  I managed to solve the problem, the plug of pool DB when tested is now tripping the E/L in the house DB.  I disconnected the wires from the house DB and pool DB to establish continuity of the earth wire, in the process I discovered that the earth wire connection was poor, after reconnecting and testing the E/L tripped @ around 27mA.  The reason for testing the circuit from the pool is for the pump earthing and pool light.

----------

